# Wrong routing number



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello

I think I might have entered the wrong routing number in my vault.
I corrected it, but how do I get the payment that was now probably unsuccessful to get resubmitted ?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber quit paying drivers a couple of weeks ago. You thought you got PAID??? LOL.


Just kidding (not really) It will take Uber a bit to get that deposit returned to them. They should re-submit it right away. Or not. They love to keep driver's money.


----------



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

My first payment was via old fashioned check, any chance I can go back to that ?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Why are you asking us? Contact Uber.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Didn't you know, we are Uber support. At least we answer in a timely manner and probably know more than most CSR.


----------

